# I'm Baaaack!



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I joined up a few months ago when I was really jonesin' for a new Roo (23/28 KRS). Since then, I decided that I wasn't that crazy about the garage area but I loved the rest of the camper. Now, I've managed to come full circle and I am once again in love with the Roos. I love the extra room of the 28 but I think finances and tow vehicle limitations will dictate that I lean towards the 23. I wish I had this revelation a few days ago. I just missed one that Lakeshore had listed on Ebay. Darn it.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Lakeshore / Keystone will make more! Go get it!

Randy


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Welcome back! Don't worry, they'll make more


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Scrib said:


> Welcome back! Don't worry, they'll make more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that an old wine cooler commerical?









Either way, keep watching the ads. Lakeshore is in the business of selling lots of these things. Good luck with your search. You made a fine choice.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

I just called Lakeshore and they've got a couple of them on the lot.

Now,

Jasmine or Havana?
Delivery or pick up?
In house financing or Credit Union?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

campmg said:


> Isn't that an old wine cooler commerical?


Actually I think it was Jay Leno shilling Doritos!

action Welcome back theroyz71!
Now this time, go out and getthat thing before you change your mind again!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> I just called Lakeshore and they've got a couple of them on the lot.
> 
> Now,
> 
> ...


We absolutely love our 28krs, we have the jasmine interior...you just have to figure out if you want fabric or pleather. We have a 4 year old, so we thought the pleather was our best choice. Pick up or delivery depends on how far you want to drive to get it, or if the delivery charge still outweighs your savings...Where are you located? How many in your family? There are just 3 of us and the 28 is perfect, our son has the garage area for his bedroom and there is so much storage space that even if we didn't have large toys (which we do), we still would have gone this route because you can store way much more that just a pass thru storage area...firewood, big bbq's, chairs, easy up's...not a problem! What is your tow vehicle? Financing is whatever gives you the best rate I would guess...It is a write off









I'm sure you will love whatever you decide on








Dawn


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Go get it!


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> theroyz71 said:
> 
> 
> > I just called Lakeshore and they've got a couple of them on the lot.Â
> ...


We are a family of four. We have two boys ages 7 and 5 and we live in Tennessee. We just came back from Michigan last week so I'm not in a big hurry to drive back right now. I'd love to have the 28 but the 23 is probably all my 1/2 ton Z71 (5.0) can handle. I can't afford a new truck right now. My oldest son races motocross so we need the garage area. In fact, he just qualified for Loretta Lynn's which is the amateur national championships held every summer at Loretta Lynn's Dude Ranch in Hurricane Mills, Tennessee.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> skippershe said:
> 
> 
> > theroyz71 said:
> ...


I think my son is headed in the same direction...his favorite movie right now is Michael Michael Motorcycle...oh boy! Tell your son we said congrats and good luck at the championships









Hey, start with the 23krs and you can always move up later on...the 23 is very nice and seems to be just as roomy as the 28 with the slides and all. Go for it and keep us all posted.

Dawn sunny


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Dawn. If I were you I'd lose that tape before it's too late to turn back. Our lives revolve around racing now. I love it but it do get expensive.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> Thanks Dawn. If I were you I'd lose that tape before it's too late to turn back. Our lives revolve around racing now. I love it but it do get expensive.
> [snapback]124793[/snapback]​


uh oh, ok I'm running to the trashcan with it right now







thanks for the heads up


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Welcome back! you can always call Coachlight Rv in Missouri they beat Lakeshores price for me. http://www.coachlightrv.com the prices on the site MSRP, will go alot lower.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

We went and looked at toy haulers today. We looked at a couple of Raptors, an Ameri-Camp, and of course, the 23 and 28 KRS. As much as I love the Outbacks, they just wont carry what I want to carry. Since we are a motocross family, we need to be able to carry 2-4 bikes along with all of the associated gear. We also want to get a mule or golf cart to use as a pit vehicle and I don't see either fitting in the garage area alone, nevermind with the bikes. It's too bad too, we love the interior appointments of the Roo.

We liked the other haulers too. Unfortunately, they are out of our price range and our TV load range. Argh!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> We went and looked at toy haulers today. We looked at a couple of Raptors, an Ameri-Camp, and of course, the 23 and 28 KRS. As much as I love the Outbacks, they just wont carry what I want to carry. Since we are a motocross family, we need to be able to carry 2-4 bikes along with all of the associated gear. We also want to get a mule or golf cart to use as a pit vehicle and I don't see either fitting in the garage area alone, nevermind with the bikes. It's too bad too, we love the interior appointments of the Roo.
> 
> We liked the other haulers too. Unfortunately, they are out of our price range and our TV load range. Argh!
> [snapback]124929[/snapback]​


Before we fell in love with our Outback, we were being shown the NRG toy haulers...They were on sale and were reasonable in price and lightweight too. Does your dealer have those on the lot? They are made by Keystone as well. We didn't need the large space of the toy hauler and wanted something that was geared more to the living space than focusing on the toy space.

http://keystone-nrg.com/

Good luck and let us know what you decide to go with








Dawn


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

There's a Keystone Tailgator listed in the local classified ads. I just called the owner and we will probably check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

theroyz71 said:


> There's a Keystone Tailgator listed in the local classified ads. I just called the owner and we will probably check it out tomorrow. I'll keep you posted.
> [snapback]124933[/snapback]​


The Tail-Gator was very nice. Unfortunately, we couldn't agree on a price so I had to walk away. Too bad. We have decided to go new instead and the 23KRS is still what the DW wants. I'm still not convinced that the garage is big enough to hold a golf cart and 2-3 dirtbikes, plus gear. Actually, I'm just about positive that it isn't big enough.

Other toy haulers that we're considering are the Keystone Hobbi and the Nitrous Hyperlite by Fleetwood.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thinking out loud again. Do we really need a golf cart?


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome back!!
There is a 'ROO with your name on it out there.... Go grab that beauty!
Good luck


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

Getting ready to call the local dealer to see if he can come close to Lakeshore prices including delivery. I have doubts but I like the comfort of having a local dealer to build a relationship with. I would rather not know the repair shop guys though.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

theroyz71 said:


> I'm still not convinced that the garage is big enough to hold a golf cart and 2-3 dirtbikes, plus gear. Actually, I'm just about positive that it isn't big enough.


theroyz71,

I can guarantee you will not get a golf cart and 2-3 dirt bikes in there. One or the other (and three dirt bikes may be a stretch), but not both.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> theroyz71 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still not convinced that the garage is big enough to hold a golf cart and 2-3 dirtbikes, plus gear.Â Actually, I'm just about positive that it isn't big enough.
> ...


I agree. I bought the Tail-Gator instead. Please don't banish me.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

i was able to get my local keystone dealer to match lakeshores price. they came down 10,000 from what they first quated me on a 28' krs. as for the bikes. i can get 3 big bikes in the cargo area. i was also able to put a quad, 1 big bike, and a mini bike in it on another try. a golf cart and 3 bikes would be very difficult if not impossible. congrats to your son on qualifing for LL. what class and whats his name so we can follow his results o the LL results site?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Congrats then on your new Tail-Gator









You have to go with whatever is going to work best for you. 
Enjoy and Happy Camping








Dawn sunny


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

theroyz71 said:


> I bought the Tail-Gator instead. Please don't banish me.


Banish you? We wouldn't banish you. Although you will have to park at the end of the row during rallies, and we may be forced to pretend we don't know you at times!

Just kidding... We are not going to let you off the hook, that easily.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

mx33suprdav said:


> i was able to get my local keystone dealer to match lakeshores price. they came down 10,000 from what they first quated me on a 28' krs. as for the bikes. i can get 3 big bikes in the cargo area. i was also able to put a quad, 1 big bike, and a mini bike in it on another try. a golf cart and 3 bikes would be very difficult if not impossible. congrats to your son on qualifing for LL. what class and whats his name so we can follow his results o the LL results site?
> [snapback]129933[/snapback]​


His name is Jonathan Royster. He will be racing the 4-6 Oil Injected (Yamaha PW50) Class.

Thanks for all of the help guys. Hey, we're still in the Keystone family. We're just 2nd cousins instead of brothers.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

we have one of our local riders in the 4-6 oil injected class. his name is david myatt. good luck and keep it fun.


----------



## theroyz71 (Apr 9, 2006)

mx33suprdav said:


> we have one of our local riders in the 4-6 oil injected class. his name is david myatt. good luck and keep it fun.
> [snapback]130403[/snapback]​


Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Go......Go.....Go...

Buy....Buy....Buy....

Enjoy....Enjoy...Enjoy....


----------

